# Immediate DARK POSITIVE pregnancy test results



## baileylane523

Hi all. I am new to this. I am a 28 y/o female, tried to conceive since last June. LMP was around 1/14/14, with a 25-26 day cycle. On Feb 10th, I took my first test and was positive. I have taken a total of eight tests since the 10th, 4 first response, 2 clear blue digital weeks predictors, and two dollar store brands. All were positive. Most stories I read, girls say their results were faint, especially early on in their testing. Mine were NEVER faint. They started out about the same color as the control line, but the past 4 or so have been darker than the control line. The other thing is that they show up IMMEDIATELY, within a few seconds, before the urine can even move all the way across the screen the first line ( the line that comes if you are pregnant) is already popping up.

I have read several places that this could mean high levels of HCG. My appt isn't until this coming Monday and I'm such a worrier and read all over the internet and scare myself. I have read about false positives, could happen with ovarian cysts or ovarian cancer certain tumors can secrete HCG, so of course I think the worst and worry about that, since my tests have been sooo positive extremely quick and dark, never faint, maybe my HCG is high from a medical condition and that's why I get the results that I do? UGH sorry for rambling, any help or advice would be appreciated!


----------



## purplecupcake

Well, if your LMP was on the 14th, then you would be around 5 weeks pregnant. I got my first (faint) positive at 3 weeks 2 days. By 4 weeks, my lines were very dark. It seems completely normal for your HCG to be this high given you are 5 weeks.


----------



## ParisJeTadore

The first time around I tested the day my period was due and, with a 28 day cycle, the line was very dark. I went on to have a healthy boy! Try not to worry. Totally normal and nothing to worry about! Good luck :)


----------



## Heather0209

I agree, you are testing much later than many of us...I got my 1st faint bfp at 11 dpo so 3w 4d. By 5 weeks my test lines were super dark so I think you are right where you should be ;)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Sounds normal to me. I tested and got my bfp at 3 +1 week, obviously was faint, but got very dark by around af due date. 

A bfp is a bfp-light or faint 

Congrats!


----------



## dream.angel

Totally normal :) ...!! Don't worry about the hcg levels.. your just tr sting much latrr than most of us .. and if you have other severe symptoms you might be pregnant with twin lol :p


----------



## Gizzyy

Yep totally normal. Ladies only get faints when they are testing 9/10 says DPO but at 5 weeks most have a dark line. Also hcg levels can vary. Some ladies have high levels and end up with twins but others have high levels with just a singleton. Congrats :)


----------



## Brightxeyes

My dates are a couple of days out from yours. But my cycle is 27-28 days. I tested on 12th and got an immediate dark positive. I've only took one. That was last week. I'm now 5 weeks 4 days gone x


----------



## rbourre

My test was dark right away last week. I tested a week ago when I was 4w5d pregnant and it was positive almost instantly and dark. I had a test done at the doctor's yesterday to confirm and the nurse said it was positive instantly.


----------



## N27murray

I tested my first ever bfp on 13 dpo and it came up very fast and as dark as the control line. On 14dpo I tested and the positive showed up before the control line was even wet with urine. I am now 10 weeks along and as far as I know all is well. I'm sure you're perfectly fine as well. So, CONGRATULATIONS :) and happy healthy nine months. 

...one worry I've had since my tests were so dark so early is that I might have more than one baby in there..eeek. Will find out in a couple weeks. 
GL to you


----------



## littlelegs91

Hi Hun this is mine on day my period was due and a lot of people test early I had been waiting as took us another year from our miscarriage to full again xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 30


----------

